# Any local retailers around toronto carry zeovit?



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

As title states...anyone know where I can find zeovit locally?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Pretty popular product and the two that I know about (may be others) are;

Reef supplies Canada - online Canadian source 
http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/ZeoVit/
Reef Supplies offers a points program that you can redeem for cash discounts on future orders

Or

Canada Corals, Mississauga


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Pretty popular product and the two that I know about (may be others) are;
> 
> Reef supplies Canada - online Canadian source
> http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/ZeoVit/
> ...


We stopped offering KZ products when the Canadian distributor moved from B.C. to California.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> We stopped offering KZ products when the Canadian distributor moved from B.C. to California.


Apologies to Canada Corals for my misinformation


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Reef supplies doesn't have what I'm looking for in stock.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Sea u marine carries it.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

deeznutz said:


> Sea u marine carries it.


They won't be re-stocking, I asked about KZ products on Saturday and what they have is all they have. Its the same reason for why Canada Corals won't be re-stocking.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

what about JL?


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

what are you looking for?


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

zeobak....i can probably just order
was KZ on sale at sea u marine since they're not carrying it anymore?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

do_0b said:


> zeobak....i can probably just order
> was KZ on sale at sea u marine since they're not carrying it anymore?


Zeobak has been on backorder for awhile but expected mid-March. We didn't receive any in last weeks shipment and none are in the shipment currently enroute to us now. Zeovit link: http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=22_248

Let me know if you have any more questions


----------

